# If you want to adopt…



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

…go to Kentucky. This is bad! 









Kentucky animal shelter overwhelmed with German Shepherds makes plea to public


A Kentucky animal shelter is overwhelmed with German Shepherds and is sending out a plea to the public.




www.wlwt.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

"Shelter officials said it's often hard to get rescues to take in German Shepherds because they already take in so many.

"*These dogs are NOT for everyone.* They are working dogs. High energy and require an enormous amount of exercise and stimulation. If over stimulated or not exercised enough they often become nippy or aggressive," the shelter wrote as a warning to the public."

Hey, they stole my line that a few people have taken offense to (out of context) recently.  
Sad story along with the other thread of 22 GSD being confiscated.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You are quoted! Maybe they read the forum before writing the article. It’s odd to me our locals shelters have very few German Shepherds where some states are flooded with them. Sadly, many of these are probably Covid dogs that people got during lockdowns and can’t handle. I saw the other posts. It’s so sad.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> You are quoted! Maybe they read the forum before writing the article. It’s odd to me our locals shelters have very few German Shepherds where some states are flooded with them. Sadly, many of these are probably Covid dogs that people got during lockdowns and can’t handle. I saw the other posts. It’s so sad.


I think your local shelters have few GSD because you also have at least 5 breed specific rescues in your area. Up north we have the same amount of rescues (although smaller operations) and more city/county shelters.... I counted 30 seemingly PB GSD at just one shelter about 40mins from me. Tbh, I feel like 6 is average if not low for all of ours.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> You are quoted! Maybe they read the forum before writing the article. It’s odd to me our locals shelters have very few German Shepherds where some states are flooded with them. Sadly, many of these are probably Covid dogs that people got during lockdowns and can’t handle. I saw the other posts. It’s so sad.


Well in the south shelters, rescues, and pounds are usually filled with dogs. It’s different.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I think 6 went on transport North and East from here just this week, from one shelter. All were around 2-ish years old.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

So sad. I don’t really understand why the South hasn’t gotten control of the pet population yet. Local shelters run all kinds of low cost or free programs to get pets spayed/neutered for people. Not a criticism (I’m from the South), but it’s just weird that the northeastern shelters have shortages of dogs.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I live in KY, I saw this earlier, I so desperately wish I could take on another dog


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@Fodder. The rescues also have mixes. There aren’t as many purebreds anymore.

@Bearshandler. Our shelters are full of a different breed.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> @Fodder. The rescues also have mixes. There aren’t as many purebreds anymore.
> 
> @Bearshandler. Our shelters are full of a different breed.


Also highly present in the south.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

everyone should read that article BEFORE taking home a cute little GS puppy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> Also highly present in the south.


And in our neighborhood. They have ruined local walking for a lot of dog owners.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My 'mostly' German Shepherd came from a Kentucky shelter. These shelters do adopt out of state and paid transport is available. Shelters in my area also have one primary dog breed it and isn't German Shepherds. Got Shelby as an 8 week old puppy. She will be 8 years old this summer. She came from the Bowling Green Warren County Humane Society. They do a great job evaluating their dogs and are great to work with.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_My 'mostly' German Shepherd came from a Kentucky shelter_

Thank you for adopting. Is that Shelby looking out the window?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Buckelke said:


> _My 'mostly' German Shepherd came from a Kentucky shelter_
> 
> Thank you for adopting. Is that Shelby looking out the window?


That is Annie looking out the window. She was adopted as a 2 year old from the Maryland SPCA. She was a great dog. Lived to be 14.5 years old.


----------

